# How did you feel before finding out you were carrying twins?



## MissMichelle

Hello ladies..

Im sure you probably get tired of people coming in here and asking you all kinds of questions but I can't help it! lol.

My question is: How did you feel before you found out you were having twins? Did you just know? 

The reason I ask is because before I knew I was pregnant, I had these weird cramps/pains on BOTH sides of my uterus. I'm gaining a TON of weight but its going straight to my stomach, I mean, all my clothes still fit except my pants I cant button them! I've resorted to using a hair tie over the button and through the loop lol.

My mind has been racing on the fact that I may be having twins ever since I found out I was pregnant. When I went for bloods to make sure they were doubling every 48 hours, I found out they were tripling.

With my first pregnancy (which ended in [email protected]) I knew from day one I was carrying a little girl. Something just told me I was having a baby girl. This time, I don't have a clue! Old wives tales claim if you crave sweets its a girl and sour its a boy, both make me absolutely sick!

During the first pregnancy my morning sickness was rare, this time its all day and night, no matter what I do.

Im going crazy! lol.

I have my first ultrasound on April 19th so I'll know for sure then, I was just curious to how you ladies were feeling before finding out.


----------



## ClairHawkins

Just ill :wacko: Very sick and I can honestly say even tho I have 6 kids I have never been so tired in my life!!!! I had no Idea was a huge shock, my husband had said twins all along tho he dreampt it :hugs:

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## mommy2010

i just knew so diffrent from my singleton , tired alot nausea all day headaches wouldnt go away , gaining weight and eating like i havnt in about 3 weeks lol ended up in the epu at 5 weeks due to lot of cramping thats when i found out there were 2 :) 

gdluck hun x


----------



## scottishchick

all the symptoms were definetly alot worse and stronger than my previous pregnancy. I took a few tests before it was positive because i just knew the first 2 were not telling me the truth, i felt awful. was in alot of pain ( cramping, period pains all down the bottom of my stomach) end up going to casualty i was that sore. Next day i got a scan and was confirmed i was 11 weeks with twins:D


----------



## fidgets mammy

i just felt "different" to when i did with my son, i cant really explain it. at first i had no symptoms, then they arrived like a ton of bricks, felt shattered, sick, nauseous, dizziness was unreal, everyone said i must be having a girl. i googled twin pregnancy as my ohs dad was a twin(ive since learnt that that makes no difference),and i suspected it could be, but the symptoms seemed horrendous with twins so i thought-nah its not, it must be a girl. anyway i got sent for an early scan at 7 wks as i had alot of pain low down on my left. they wanted to rule out ectopic. oh joked on the way there theyd find two, well sure enough they did find two!! and mine are identical so arent even hereditory anyway. 
some things are just meant to be.


----------



## NickNac

My girls were my first, but other than cramps at the beginning (which just made me believe my period was coming), that faded within a week I didn't have any symptoms. I went to the scan believing that they were going to tell me that I had made a mistake and I wasn't pregnant! 

I was in shock when they told me that not only was I pregnant, I was expecting twins.


----------



## kjv

hiya

Went from feeling fine one day to just awful the next and it got worse. Did a pregnancy test 5 days before my period as I just knew I was pregnant. It came up positive. I had horrible cramps and pains in my right ovary so I was sent to EPU for suspected ectopic. Had a scan and it was confirmed I was 5-6 wks pregnant with twins. good luck :)


----------



## sunshinelds

I love hearing these stories. :) Thanks for your replies! 
Are there more untold stories out there waiting to be heard? :)


----------



## arj

Felt the same as a singleton pregnancy! I had NO idea at all until the 13 week scan when I nearly died of shock seeing two babies!


----------



## Kardashianw

I'm glad of this question and reading some of the answers there are some mixed signs. Did you all grow quite quickly at the beginning or just after you went past a certain week?


----------



## Mrs Mc

I was very tired and very sick. I remember when i was about 10 weeks crying to OH that I just couldnt do this anymore and didnt want to be pregnant no more :nope: Looking back it was maybe just a case of hormone overload!!! :haha:
This is my first pregnancy so had nothing to compare it to. We found out at our 12!week scan and it was a complete shock!


----------



## fidgets mammy

Kardashianw said:


> I'm glad of this question and reading some of the answers there are some mixed signs. Did you all grow quite quickly at the beginning or just after you went past a certain week?

I grew very qiuck. I thought it was strsnge that by 6wks ny skinny jeans were right on my tummy. But i grew quick with my son so ignored it. By ten wks i had to buy maternity clothes. By about 14wks i had a very noticable bump. Parents at the school were startin to ask me. And since rhen its never stopped.


----------



## arj

Kardashianw said:


> I'm glad of this question and reading some of the answers there are some mixed signs. Did you all grow quite quickly at the beginning or just after you went past a certain week?

I tended to get bloaty really fast with my last two singleton pregnancies but not really any different to this time around. Not enough to even think of the possibility of twins! 
I did complain a lot more this time round, about being tired and having food aversions, but my sickness was the same as singletons. 

Here's me at 12 weeks with one baby (left) then 12 weeks with twins.

From 13 weeks (the day I found out) I started exploding. My weight went up by 3lb a week from then, and my stomach was getting bigger by the day.
 



Attached Files:







12 weeks 004.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 44









IMG_9049.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 45


----------



## lambchops

Ive never been pregnant before so i have nothing to compare it to to be different to one baby. I know I was fine up till the day I found out at 7 and a half wks. From then on i was sick, never vomiting sick, just nauseous and if i went hungry, i went sick! I was eating about 5 mini meals at that point trying to fend off the sickness, that passed by 11/12 weeks and from then ive been perfectly fine, few dizzy spells and light headedness from time to time but other than that not ill, not overly tired, just sleeping earlier than normal a couple of hours but not really different so much. 

I remember last year a girl in work was ILL with her 2nd baby and spend day after day sweating, vomiting, almost passing out for weeks and she was just having one so i assumed with me I was just a bit sickly like i should, if not less than other people so never crossed my mind it could be 2 babies!


----------



## arj

Oh I did get asked by my gym instructor at if I had been 'binge eating' because I looked bloated, and I said no actually I am 6 weeks pregnant.(I thought it was just one at the time) But I obviously had already started changing in shape for him to notice.
Then some random lady at the zoo started chatting to me and said "another one on the way I see" and pointed at my belly, that was when I was 11+3 weeks!


----------



## Kardashianw

arj said:


> Kardashianw said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad of this question and reading some of the answers there are some mixed signs. Did you all grow quite quickly at the beginning or just after you went past a certain week?
> 
> I tended to get bloaty really fast with my last two singleton pregnancies but not really any different to this time around. Not enough to even think of the possibility of twins!
> I did complain a lot more this time round, about being tired and having food aversions, but my sickness was the same as singletons.
> 
> Here's me at 12 weeks with one baby (left) then 12 weeks with twins.
> 
> From 13 weeks (the day I found out) I started exploding. My weight went up by 3lb a week from then, and my stomach was getting bigger by the day.Click to expand...



Gosh you look fantastic not much difference at all with your toned tummy. 
Nice to hear the differences so I guess you won't know for sure until having a scan. The only weird thing I notice is daytime have craving for savory good an eve sweet like choc but this could all be normal. 

Thanks for sharing your stories ladies. 

Xx


----------



## Deethehippy

Very tired, very nauseus and my tummy felt soooo bloated early on! It just felt like there was something more in there!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Well I'm preggo with triplets, not twins, but we found out for sure at a 10 wk scan. We both knew triplets were a possibility because we were doing IUI's in order to get preggo, but had been told not to expect triplets, twins, maybe, but not triplets. LOL About a day or two after I took the home pregnancy test and got my BFP, I told my OH that I really really thought it was triplets. And let me tell you, my symptoms have been terrible! They're starting to die down some now, but those first couple weeks were torture. I kept thinking that I would NEVER EVER do this again! LOL I was sooooo sick and sooooo nauseaus alllll the time! And soooooo tired. But it still definitely came as a surprise when when the Dr confirmed it was triplets! LOL


----------

